# GPS phone apps.



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know of any GPS apps for your phone that you can mark waypoints on or anything like that? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive been searching for one also but about everything is really generic and isnt really setup to do that. I have the Navionics app but its only within 100-200 feet and isnt set up to help you locate a mark. There must be some type of limitations to having apps use the gps on the phone???? I figured there would be dozens of the apps but no luck so far. Please let us know if you locate one
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use GPS Essentials....its not to bad, especially since its free...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I liked Mad Mutt Marine GPS


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Navionics works for me! 2nd best $10 I've ever spent.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I also use the Navionics app and know many others that have it as well and we are all happy with that app. I had the $10 version on my old phone and it was ok. Two years ago when I got a new phone I upgraded to the $14.99 app and it has excellent detail. I can create waypoints, tracks, view winds and current forecasts. It would be great for getting out and back while ice fishing but the GPS does drain the battery so a spare battery is a must on my phone. I'm about due for another phone upgrade and will definitely load this app again.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

what was the first best $10.00 spent on?



MassillonBuckeye said:


> Navionics works for me! 2nd best $10 I've ever spent.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

billorp said:


> what was the first best $10.00 spent on?



Cabelas snagmaster lure retriever. I've pulled up hundreds of dollars in lures, anchors, whole rigged Alabama rigs... Very simple design and it just works.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Another vote for the Navionics app. The only thing I don't like about it is the way it seems to want you to add "waypoints" to the map. If you're on a good spot, and want to save it for later, your waypoint will now be visible to anyone with the app. Not sure if there's a way to keep it private or not, but I do know that no matter what body of water I'm on, there are a bunch of "good fishing", "walleye" or "slab crappie" waypoints from other people! lol


----------

